# In Germany



## IL~Hunter (Jul 23, 2005)

Im on a military post here in germany.
Iv inquired about this to many soldiers here since iv been here but cant find straight answer.

Anyone know about having a Bow here on base?


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I had a bow on base and had no issues, wheteher it was legal or not i dont know. The heidleberg rod and gun has a archery range though. I shot at it. Contact the PMO there in Graf and ask them. I left Germany last year.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Checkout this link.
www.1perscom.army.mil/S-Gate/S-Gate Web Page/Documents/Hunting_Fishing_in_Germany.pdf


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to sneak in the back at Giebelstadt to shoot, post commander wouldn't sign off on it even after I presented a 10 page safety survey. Kitzingen had a range near the shotgun range, but in the end I just shot in my buddies yard off post, we just went to a farmer and bought some hay bales and compressed them and set them in the yard at one house and in the driveway at another. We had a local archery club near Giebelstadt but they use some godawful compressed soundboard of a much higher density than we see here, my friend (RIP) and I tried out with them but the targets stole every one of our inserts we shot into them, so we said no thanks to that club. 

Heidelburg had a nice 3d range if you're close.

Please check out that resort in the Black Forest that hosts archery vacations, I've been wanting to get back over there for that for some time now. Lets see if I can find the link before the edit window closes.

http://www.bogensporthotel.de/english/

Found it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

jakeeib said:


> I had a bow on base and had no issues, wheteher it was legal or not i dont know. The heidleberg rod and gun has a archery range though. I shot at it. Contact the PMO there in Graf and ask them. I left Germany last year.


Hello jakeeib,

Here in Germany the archery is legal and we have here a lot of tournaments every weekend. We have here two national organizations, DFBV ( deutscher Feldbogen Sportverband ) and AAE ( Archery Association Europe ). A couple of years ago the AAE shoot every year her field nationals at the Rod & Gun Club.
This is a smal but nice area ( I had a lot of friends from the US army there ).
You will get no problems here if you have a bow along in Germany.

Unfortunately bow hunting is not allowed in Germany !!

For more informations about the organizations here two direct links :

AAE : http://www.aae-archery.org/

DFBV : http://www.dfbv.de/

I hope this help a little bit.

Best regards

Frank


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I was stationed there 8 years, I enjoyed shooting, but my passion then was scuba diving. I wish I had gotten into tournement archery while there but oh well. I did shoot with a few locals and throughlly enjoyed it.


----------



## nippon1 (Feb 2, 2007)

> godawful compressed soundboard of a much higher density than we see here


Maybe it is same that is used here. Has trained us to pro in glueing inserts and vanes. Those are ment to much weaker olympicbows...60-70# compoundbow will nail arrows so thight that they can actually burn in.


----------



## Mat Cervantes (Jun 28, 2012)

We have the answers and we have a range in Graf! Check out Bavarian Rod and Gun on facebook! Mat


----------

